# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Pirro Dhima: Ju rrëfej gjithë historinë time shqiptaro-greke

## zeus

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ju ftoj te jepni mendimin tuaj!*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
INTERVISTE ME KAMPIONIN E BOTES NE PESHENGRITJE 

Pirro Dhima: Do kthehem në Shqipëri 
Flet kampioni: S'i harroj kurrë 19 vjet të jetës sime në Tiranë 




Basir Çollaku

Pirro Dhima, kampioni i botës në peshëngritje, është larguar nga Shqipëria 12 vjet më parë. Në një intervistë ekskluzive për "Gazetën Shqiptare" ai rrëfen për vitet e jetës së tij. Kampioni që jeton në Greqi tregon për sukseset, zhgënjimet, për familjen, miqtë dhe shokët e shumtë që ka në Tiranë dhe në shumë qytete të tjera. Ai premton se pas Olimpiadës së vitit 2004 do të kthehet në vendin ku jetoi rininë, në Shqipëri, të cilën nuk e ka mohuar kurrë.

Pirro Dhima përgatitet për Olimpiadën 2004, cilat janë synimet e tij?
Kam filluar përgatitjet për olimpiadën që zhvillohet vitin e ardhshëm në Greqi. Kam bërë një operacion në supin e majtë, ndërsa në supin e djathtë isha operuar në vitin 1999. Ka ndryshuar dhe pesha ime trupore, që tani është 94 kilogramë. Kjo më detyron të konkurroj në një kategori më të lartë, që rrit dhe vështirësinë për pretendimet që kam. Aktualisht nuk e mbaj dot peshën 85 kile me të cilën kam garaur herët e tjera.

Si e keni përjetuar titullin kamion bote?
Nuk ka gjë më të bukur të jesh kampion bote dhe jo për një herë. Jam kampion që nga '92-shi. Puna është ta mbash titullin. Përballë ke një ushtri, një numër të madh sportistësh që stërviten pa reshtur për të marrë atë titull që ti duhet ta mbrosh me punën tëndë. Në këtë garë është puna ime 10-vjeçare që shpresoj ta mbyll sërish me një medalje nderi.

Dhe sa do të garojë Pirro Dhima në peshëngritje?
Tani jam 33 vjeç dhe mosha ime shënon kulmin në këtë sport. Pas kësaj moshe fillon rënia. Kam 25 vjet karrierë dhe mendoj se ka ardhur koha të shkëputem nga ky sport.

Ka miq kampioni në Tiranë dhe në Shqipëri?
Po, është e vërtetë që kam shumë miq e shokë. Kam trainerin tim Zef Kovaçi, mikun tim Fidel Yllin, Florian Fidonin, Adem Toskën, Mirjan Hakanin dhe shumë të tjerë të cilët mund të mërziten se nuk po ua përmend emrat. Dhe në Athinë kam takuar shumë shqiptarë që i kam bërë miq e më kanë mik, që i kam ndihmuar e më kanë ndihmuar.

Largimi i Pirro Dhimës nga Shqipëria, pasi ka hipoteza dhe emërtime të shumta?
Në ato vite ikën shumë shqiptarë nga vendi i tyre. Unë nuk ika me ambasadat. U largova më vonë. Si gjithë shqiptarët që ikën në emigrim, ashtu ika edhe unë. Por ajo që më ka dëshpëruar më shumë është shkolla.

Pse ky zhgënjim?
Unë doja të hyja në Institutin e Fizkulturës në Tiranë. Sapo isha kthyer nga Danimarka. Isha 17 vjeç dhe bëja pjesë në ekipin e të rriturve dhe kthehesha që andej me rezultat të mirë. Zura vendin e katërt. Kur doja të hyja në shkollë më thanë shko dhe kap normat se Shqipëria ka nevojë për të gjitha.

Fituat dhe u regjistruat?
Jo, nuk ndodhi ashtu si unë dëshiroja. Unë arrita 32 pikë kur dhashë normat. Duhej dhe një pikë që të hyja në shkollë. Por për këtë pikë nuk më lejuan të regjistrohem.

E ndërpretë stërvitjen?
Jo. Nga klubi "17 Nëntori" në atë kohë vetëm tre veta bënim stërvitje, të tjerët kishin ikur.

Pastaj vendoset të largoheshit?
Shkolla më mërziti shumë shpirtërisht dhe psikologjikisht. Bisedova dhe me vëllanë tim Odisenë dhe u largova nga Shqipëria, ndonëse pa dëshirë.

Nga është Pirro Dhima?
Unë kam lindur në Tiranë. Ndërsa babai im është himariot. Mund të them se familja ime ka rrënjë greke. Por unë nuk i kam mohuar dhe nuk i mohoj kurrë ato 19 vite të jetës sime që kam kaluar në Shqipëri. Nuk mund ta bëj këtë gjë.

Interesohesh se çfarë ndodh në Shqipëri?
Pyes pothuaj çdo javë miqtë e mi se si shkojnë punët, si kanë ndryshuar gjërat. Kënaqem kur dëgjoj se kanë ndodhur ndryshime pozitive, që shqiptarët po jetojnë më mirë..

Ju lind dëshira ndodnjëherë të ktheheni?
Kam dashur shumë herë të vij në Shqipëri. Por më në fund e kam vendosur. Pas olimiadës do të kthehem. Kam dëshirë të shoh ish-palestrën e Klubit të Tiranës ku jam stërvitur, ajo mbase është prishur, por më merr malli për vendin. Kur të vij kam dëshirë të eci në këmbë, të shkel ato vende ku kam ecur 19 vjet të jetës sime.

Një mesazh shqiptarëve?
Janë thënë shumë gjëra në emrin tim të cilat nuk janë të vërteta. Kanë folur në emrin e Pirro Dhimës duke abuzuar, kanë bërë thashetheme. Gëzohem që Shqipëria ka bërë hapa të mëdha përpara.


Librat, miqtë dhe dëshirat e kampionit

Leximi i librave më pëlqen, thotë Pirro Dhima. Ndonëse nuk kam shumë kohë, prapë lexoj diçka dhe vazhdimisht. Tani kisha në dorë librin "Jeta e Pirros", shprehet Dhima. Kam lexuar gjysmën e tij. Miqtë i kam të shumtë, thotë kampioni. Flas me miqtë e mi që kam në Tiranë dhe në qytete të tjera të Shqipërisë. Bisedat me Pirron janë të përjavshme nga miqtë e tij. Sportisti thotë se ka bërë miq të shumtë nga Shqipëria edhe pasi ka ikur në Greqi. I ka ndihmuar të gjithë ata që kanë pasur nevojë dhe kanë mbetur shokë të tij. Kjo është jeta ime, thotë ai, jeta me të cilën kanë abuzuar dhe thënë të pavërteta shumë njerëz prej vitesh.


Pirro, ditë dhe natë pas sportit të peshëngritjes

Pirro Dhima është larguar para 11 vitesh nga Shqipëria. Aktualisht gjendet në Greqi dhe ushtron sportin e peshëngritjes ku ai është kampion. Kam tre fëmijë, thotë kampioni. Dy vajza, Elenin dhe Marian dhe djalin Viktorin. Dita e tij është e programuar vetëm me sportin. Jetoj pothuaj si një robot, thotë Pirro. Çohem që në mëngjes herët, fillon stërvitja për tre orë radhazi. Kafe, bukë, gjumë, pastaj stërvitje prapë. Gjithnjë i grumbulluar nëpër hotele pas ekipit. Shumë pak kohë pranë familjës, fëmijëve, gruas. Por tashmë Dhima mendon të tërhiqet, pasi lodhja ka bërë terren.


Kush është Pirro Dhima

Pirro Dhima ka qenë kampion bote në peshëngritje. Në moshën e 19-vjeçare ai është larguar nga Shqipëria për të ikur në Greqi. Pikërisht në këtë moshë ai theu të gjitha rekordet kombëtare dhe Shteti ynë i paaftë për të trajtuar sportistët cilësorë e lejoi atë të konkurronte për një vend tjetër. Me të shkuar në Greqi ai u shpall kampion bote në peshën deri në 85 kilogramë, duke ngritur 200 kilogramë në stilin e shkëputjes. Njëkohësisht ai barazoi edhe rekordin botëror. Në podin e fituesve u ngrit flamuri grek dhe u këndua himni grek, por Pirroja pohonte shpesh se vinte nga Shqipëria. Vitet e fundit ai u dëmtua dhe nuk konkurroi. Eshtë i martuar me një vajzë greke dhe sërish nuk e mohon origjinën e tij.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## une jam Z...

Kjo duket si perpjekje per te lare emrin e tij qe ndoshta dashur padashur eshte bere simbol i gjithkaje te keqe Shqiptare ne raport me Greqine.
Qe Dhima eshte perdorur nga Greket per propagande kete as qe e ve ne dyshim dhe shume te thena qe ndoshta i atribuohen atij jane ose trillim i medias Greke ose thenie ne inat e siper ndaj Shqiperise per mohimin e shkolles, fakt qe dihet prej kohesh.
Plus qe si peshegrites ai nuk ka dhe aq kapacitet mendor.
Nqs ato qe ka thene i ka sinqerisht atehere Pirro Dhima nuk duhet te mjafohet vetem me deklarata por duhet te beje dicka per permiresimin e gjendjes se emigranteve tane atje pasi me sa di une eshte dhe deputet i perjetshem i parlamentit Grek.
Per te pastruar emrin e tij fjalet jane te pakta, duhen edhe vepra.

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga une jam Z..._ 
> *
> Plus qe si peshegrites ai nuk ka dhe aq kapacitet mendor.
> *


A duhen paragjykuar njerezit ne kete menyre?  :konfuz:

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *A duhen paragjykuar njerezit ne kete menyre? *


Pse jo? nqs ke njohur ndonje peshengrites te zgjuar me thuaj se dua ta takoj.
Ti do te thuash qe une duhet te mendoj ndryshe per nje person qe 1/2 e jetes se tij e ka kaluar ne palester duke ngritur pesha.
Ky as nuk eshte paragjykim, eshte fakt.

----------


## Di68

Shume i sigurt je ne konstatimet e tua!  :i ngrysur: 
Si mund ti kategorizosh njerezit nga profesioni qe ata kane?   Me kujton tamam ata qe thone "Ama se nje cope sportist eshte, ku i gjeti trute".

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *Shume i sigurt je ne konstatimet e tua! 
> Si mund ti kategorizosh njerezit nga profesioni qe ata kane?   Me kujton tamam ata qe thone "Ama se nje cope sportist eshte, ku i gjeti trute".*


Mos je gje shtangist/e ti Di68?  :i qetë:  
Po nga ta kategorizoj Pirro Dhimen une kur di vetem faktin qe eshte shtangist dhe veprat e tij?
Njerzit ne jete perpiqen te arrijne dicka bazuar ne fuqite e tyre, qofshin ato fizike ose mendore. Nqs nje person behet shtangist duke u stervitur 5-6 ore ne dite nuk i ngelet shume kohe te zhvilloje fuqite e tij mendore edhe sikur ato fuqi ti kete natyrale.
Sa per sportistet ai kategorizimi nuk eshte shume larg prej se vertetes.
Une vete u morra me basketboll disa kohe dhe ishte pothujase e pamundur tia arrije te shkelqeje dhe ne mesime edhe ne sport keshtu qe hoqa dore nga sporti per hir te shkolles (megjithese deshira ime ishte gjithmone futbolli)

----------


## une jam Z...

Bledar Kola, ai po ishte sportist i zgjuar, u fut edhe ne mjekesi pavarsisht se s'e mbaroi pasi u shit ne Greqi.

----------


## Albo

Sic jam shprehur edhe ne temen e Manjanit, artistet/sportistet shqiptare qe sot e gjejne veten te nizamizuar nga Greqia, nuk e kane humbur as dashurine per vendin e tyre dhe as per njerezit qe kane lene pas, pasi po te hidhnin poshte Shqiperine, do te thote te hidhnin poshte gjysmen e jetes se tyre. Si gjithmone shtypi dhe propaganda greke i perdorin sportistet e suksesshem shqiptare si mjete propogandistike per te goditur moralisht dhe provokuar gjithe shqiptaret.

Pirro Dhima nuk eshte engjell por as djall sic e pershkruajne disa. Ne kohen e duhur, ne momentin e duhur, te gjithe sportistet dhe te gjithe shqiptaret ne Perendim, do te lene pas jetet e tyre te suksesshme ne Perendim ne kembim te qetesise shpirterore ne Shqiperi.

*"Nese e nderton, ata do te vine..."*

P.S Une jam Z.., ca do te thuash ti me ate qe edhe Ilir Meta eshte i mangut nga trute se eshte shtangist? Ndryshimi midis Dhimes dhe Metes eshte se Dhima eshte kampion bote ne profesionin e tij, kurse Meta e kompani u duhet ta ndritin ne politike, se ne profesionet e tyre e kane "ndritur" me kohe.

----------


## Di68

Une jam Z....

"Mendja e shendoshe ne trup te shendoshe" thote populli  :shkelje syri:  
....e te mos harrojme se ekuilibri eshte celesi ne jete, nuk e kam aq shume hallin tek inteligjenca e Pirro Dhimes apo Bledar Koles, hallin me teper e kam tek llogjika e ftohte ne nje diskutim.  Besoj se e kupton qellimin e nderhyrjes sime . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> * Besoj se e kupton qellimin e nderhyrjes sime .*


Patjeter qe e kuptoj dhe Kolen e perdora si "the exception to the rule" dhe do vazhdoj ti paragjykoj gjithmone sportistet kudo qe jane me gjithe Arnold Shwarzenegger ne krye  :perqeshje:  
Po u zhveshem nga paragjykimet atehere mendimet do behen shume konstruktive dhe do i humbi lezeti forumit.

Albo e dija qe Meten sooner or later dikush do e fuste ne valle po Meta eshte medioker si shtangist ashtu edhe si politikan.
Une thashe si peshengrites "nuk ka dhe aq kapacitet mendor" qe nuk eshte = me "te mangut nga trute"  :shkelje syri:  
Meta per mua duket pak si pozitiv pasi kundershton Nanon po jo se ne vetvete qendron per dicka me te larte se Nano. Atij thjesht i vjen inat se Nano vjedh me shume se ai tani kaq. Ai eshte zero me bisht per mua si gjithe klasa politike e jona.

----------


## Ihti

Pirro Dhimi duhet me patjeter te shkruaje dhe nje autobiografi.

----------


## Fringo

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Pirro Dhimi duhet me patjeter te shkruaje dhe nje autobiografi.*


Le ta botoje me germa te medhaja si ato "self help" books, dhe do ta lexojme te gjithe si analfabeta

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Pirro Dhimi duhet me patjeter te shkruaje dhe nje autobiografi.*


Si mund ta kete titullin ai liber?

----------


## Ihti

"How to be a Champion
      For Dummies"

----------


## Fringo

"The idiot's guide to weightlifting"

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga zeus_ 
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ju ftoj te jepni mendimin tuaj!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> INTERVISTE ME KAMPIONIN E BOTES NE PESHENGRITJE 
> 
> Pirro Dhima: Do kthehem në Shqipëri 
> ...



Citova vetem kete pjesen e fundit per demaskuar edhe njehere poshtersite qe ben federata jone duke larguar dhe keqtrajtuar talentet. Pirro Dhima nuk gezon asnje respekt tek une por ama qe ka te drejte ne faktin qe zgjodhi jeten e tij , kete se mohon askush. Nuk do e respektoj kurre per arsyen se mohoi Kombin tone dhe tani iu paska kujtuar Zotit Dhima te shkeli pak ne token Meme. 

Uroj te mos haje noi damote kokes ( rrezik noi gje me te forte se damotja ) se nuk ma merr mendja qe do e kaloi kollaj Pirroja viziten e tij ne Memedhe..loool

Eh kjo jete sa poshtersira mbart mbi vete o miq ..!

----------


## lis

Vetem ti degjosh emrin ketij njeriu, shqipetaret nuk duan gje tjeter per tu ndersyer por edhe per tu mashtruar.
Me falni te dashur miq, per ke behet fjale, per Dhimen?
Ha ha ha ha e bukur dhe mjere ata si mashtrohen.
Me perzihet pakez tani dhe mos me vini faj.
Mos ka mbaruar ndonje shkolle fetare ne Greqi, Pirrua?
A mundem te mbaj mbi supet e mia nje turp qe nuk me takon mua?
A munden shqipetaret e ndergjegjshem dhe atdhetare te mbajne mbi supet e tyre tradhetite qe shoket e tyre i kane bere?
I dashur Pirro
Neqoftese keni vendosur tu hidhni hirin ne sy shqipetareve, ju do beni mire dhe do na ndihmoni te ju njohim.
Koha e Bizantit dhe tradhetive te nendheshme ka mbaruar dhe do jemi prane jush te ju cjerrim masken.
Mbasi u larguat nga Shqiperia, ne nje dyqan kioske ju kane tallur dhe ju patjeter keni kundershtuar qe nuk jeni shqipetar.
Keni mohuar gjithnje te qenit shqipetar dhe lidhjet tuaja me Shqiperine.
Jeni graduar nga shteti grek.
Jeni edhe deputet parlamenti ne parlamentin grek dhe sot kerkoni te fshini turpin ose m*** me shu**.
_Citim_
*Një mesazh shqiptarëve?
Janë thënë shumë gjëra në emrin tim të cilat nuk janë të vërteta. Kanë folur në emrin e Pirro Dhimës duke abuzuar, kanë bërë thashetheme. Gëzohem që Shqipëria ka bërë hapa të mëdha përpara.*
E luani shume mire rolin e politikanit edhe se ju keni me pak se 12 vite shkollim dhe kur permend hapat e medhenj me duket sikur kam para sysh kryeministrin Fatos Nano ose homologun e tij Simitis.
Mjere Shqiperia qe eshte shqerrur dhe ka ngelur historikisht kombi me i paformuar ne bote, nga njerez te tille qe duket se nuk kane te sosur.
Jo i dashur Pirro nuk ben keshtu se u fryme dhe u shfryme duke shkurorezuar veten dhe kombin shqipetar.
Pastaj ne versionin tjeter, une do te mund te pranoja miqesine tende me shqipetaret, ndoshta edhe per ti ndihmuar ne shume probleme qe kane hasur ne Greqi dhe ne menyre biblike mund te thoja se ju mund te jeni nje apostull i Jezu Krishtit(i shqipetareve) qe per te arritur Fjalen e Mire dhe te Madhe te Jezu Krishtit(karrieren dhe ato qe ju keni momentalisht) duke mohuar qe ju nuk keni ndjekur Jezu Krishtin nga pas(keni mohuar shqipetarine) per te realizuar endrren e e lene pergjysem te Jezu Krishtit per te predikuar Fjalen e Shenjte te Zotit qe u kryqezua(domethene dhenien e fames kombit shqipetar neper bote).
Asnjeren nuk keni bere dhe fatkeqe do jene ata qe do ju besojne juve zoti Dhima me kombesi greke, *keshtu foli Zarauthra*
Une nuk ju besoj dhe te jeni te sigurte se nuk mbaj mbi vete turpin dhe pafytyresine tuaj.
Jeni 30 vjec dhe kurre nuk keni ditur me te vertete se cfare do te thote Shqiperi dhe shqipetare.
Jeni 30 vjec dhe karriera juaj ka qene peshengritja dhe me pas fama.
Jeni 30 vjec dhe flisni brockulla per femijet para se ti zere gjumi.
Jeni 30 vjec dhe do te kalojne edhe 60 te tjera dhe do ngeleni ai qe keni qene.
Sa per dijeni zoti Dhima, kam njohur shqipetare qe kane qene me banim ne Tirane dhe me perkatesi orthodokse qe thonin qe orthodokset ne gjithe Shqiperine jane greke.
Ju kerkoj ndjese per tonin e perdorur ne kete replike.
Lis shqipetar.

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga zeus_ 
> 
> Unë kam lindur në Tiranë. Ndërsa babai im është himariot. Mund të them se familja ime ka rrënjë greke. 
> 
> 
> Eshtë i martuar me një vajzë greke dhe sërish nuk e mohon origjinën e tij.



Ohh.. Pirro nderi i kombit tim  :djall i fshehur:  

11 vjet se paska pa sallen ku paska ushtruar si pionir.. e paska marre malli. Sikur te kete jetuar ne Australi dhe s'ka pas mundesi qe ta vizitonte.

----------


## Albo

Lis, Pirro Dhima eshte shtetas shqiptar me kombesi greke, eshte minoritar nga Himara. Ky nuk eshte as sekret dhe as shkak qe ti dhe nje duzine pseudo-patriotesh te gjykoni ate. Ai ka lindur ne Shqiperi, eshte rritur ne Shqiperi, ka filluar karrieren e tij sportive ne Shqiperi dhe me mundesine e pare qe iu dha shkoi ne Greqi me hapjene  kufijve. Ndryshe nga emigrantete  tjere qe greqishten e mesuan, Dhima e ka pas ditur qe femije.

Pirro Dhima nuk eshte "grek" se eshte orthodhoks, eshte grek pasi gjuhe te nenes ka mesuar greqishten e jo shqipen. Me keto monologjet e tua tip fleterrufe (qe na nxjerrin "mallin" e komunizmit) i bie qe neser te lexojme nga ty qe Gjergj Kastrioti eshte "grek" pasi edhe besimi i tij ishte orthodhoks.

Me shume respekt per orthodhoksine shqiptare pasi respekton me shume identitetin shqiptar, respekton me shume vetveten.

Tani mund te vazhdosh me monologjet e tua dhe kur te mbarosh se gjykuari Dhimen, vazhdo me Albon, me X, Y, Z.

Albo

----------


## lis

Albo cdonjeri nga ne jep vleresimin e tij dhe une e dhashe timin.
Por kesaj rradhe nuk do te replikoj per problemin Dhima por per problemin Meta qe e ke kaq zell.
Ilir Meten e njohim shume mire nga artikujt e shtypit.
Shtangist ose i diplomuar ne unviersitetin bujqesor edhe ai eshte i perlyer bashke me shoket e tij dhe aktualisht ti ke mundesi ta ngrish ne qiell sepse provat "mungojne"
Pra ashtu sikur ne rastin Dhimo, nje "shqipetar per koke te shqipetarit" edhe Meta eshte nje shqipetar per koke te shqipetarit por ka dhe ai te Metat e tij dhe neqoftese ke punuar ndonjehere ne ndertim, "kur hedh suva mbi nje mur te pluhurosur, ashtu eshte edhe lavderimi yt per zotin Meta".
E kam parim dhe princip qe asnjehere te mos ofendoj ose ul poshte qofte edhe shqipetarin me te keq dhe ne kete rast kritikat nuk jane dekonstruktive por ato kane nje qellim tjeter komplet ndryshe nga mendimi dhe ideja juaj qe ju parashtroni ketu.
Le ti leme kohe njeri tjetrit per te gjykuar te verteten se kush jam une dhe kush jeni ju dhe cfare qellimesh te keqija apo te mira, kemi.
Naten e mire.

----------

